
The future of diversity and inclusion in tech - carmenbr
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/17/the-future-of-diversity-and-inclusion-in-tech/
======
Uhhrrr
It's kind of hard to take this article about the future seriously, given that
it doesn't even get the past right. Claiming "the pipeline problem has been
debunked" \- has it? And saying that Pao's lawsuit meant anything, considering
she (as an individual) lost it for obvious reasons.

Also, this quote from Pao: "And since gender is non-binary, at least 5% of a
company’s workforce should identify as such" Eh? How does this follow?

